# Deer Smelling Thermacell



## MINI_MAJEK (May 13, 2016)

This weekend when I hunted the evening I decided to turn my thermacell on so I didn't get attacked by mosquitos. I had it laid on the base of the stand and I could smell it. I turned it off after about 45 minutes just incase because the odor was really strong. I believe deer have better smelling than myself so if I can smell it they are for sure going to smell it. What is some of yalls experience with using a thermacell? Do you believe deer can smell that?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I use the earth scent. I am in an elevated lock-on stand. I had deer within 10 yards with no adverse affect.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I Put mine to the test and had 9 doe and three buck at 10 to 30 yards down wind and nobody was spooked until I let the arrow fly


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MINI_MAJEK said:


> I believe deer have better smelling than myself so if I can smell it they are for sure going to smell it.


A deer's sense of smell is so great compared to ours that we can't really comprehend it. Wind and current direction is your friend.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I had mine opening morning .. deer and ***** would walk out 70 yds away and look directly at my location.. I was a bout 10 yds back off the food plot in a brush blind that I couldn't see through .. they would throw their head up and haul butt .. no wind .. I moved and left the thermo cell and sat on the other side .. had deer within 10 yds but they would look toward the other blind and stare at it before leaving .. that was with the earth sent . I've never had a problem with the original ..


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

If the deer smells the thermocell they are smelling you too. You can't cover your own smell up any better than you can cover up the smell of the thermocell. If you are hunting with the wind blowing towards them or towards where they come from it doesn't matter if you have it on or not, they are going to bust you. If you plan ahead and have different setups for different wind directions you can get away with a whole lot more, including running a thermocell.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> If the deer smells the thermocell they are smelling you too. You can't cover your own smell up any better than you can cover up the smell of the thermocell. If you are hunting with the wind blowing towards them or towards where they come from it doesn't matter if you have it on or not, they are going to bust you. If you plan ahead and have different setups for different wind directions you can get away with a whole lot more, including running a thermocell.


Here is the answer to your question ^^^^^. They can smell you and anything else you might have, if the wind is blowing toward them no questions, no cover scent or spray (The "removes 99% of replicated human odor" **** included. They can smell that remaining 1% just as well) or clothes washing detergent, NOTHING will keep them from smelling you except being downwind of them. Their sense of smell is something like 7 times better than a bloodhound.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Never had a problem with deer getting spooked by a Thermacell...can't hunt during skeeter season without them where I hunt.

TH


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Google: Nose Jammer aerosol spray


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Salty Dog said:


> If the deer smells the thermocell they are smelling you too. You can't cover your own smell up any better than you can cover up the smell of the thermocell. If you are hunting with the wind blowing towards them or towards where they come from it doesn't matter if you have it on or not, they are going to bust you. If you plan ahead and have different setups for different wind directions you can get away with a whole lot more, including running a thermocell.





RB II said:


> Here is the answer to your question ^^^^^. They can smell you and anything else you might have, if the wind is blowing toward them no questions, no cover scent or spray (The "removes 99% of replicated human odor" **** included. They can smell that remaining 1% just as well) or clothes washing detergent, NOTHING will keep them from smelling you except being downwind of them. Their sense of smell is something like 7 times better than a bloodhound.


This is basically what I meant in # 4 above. You CAN NOT fools a deer's nose.


----------

